# Danville, PA - ID: A03878446 Jake, M, B&T



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your $75 adoption fee includes: booster shot, deworming, microchip, ID tag, collar, 30 day pet insurance, & bag of Science Diet Jake is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13917972

Sorry..forgot the link. I don't know where they get Akita mixed in for him. he looks just like Jax


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

He is handsome! Looks pure to me.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

bumping Jake


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

BUMP


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Danville, PA B&T M, Jake*

PF says the listing was removed.


----------

